# Streaming tivo app while in hotel?



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

I know I've seen this question responded to before in a thread, but search did not turn it back up for me.

I've noticed the last few hotels I've stayed at while try to stream my recorded shows . . . it no longer works. It used too (I think, unless I've always used live tv).

Seems to me when I'm on the elliptical at a hotel I used to be able to watch my recorded shows over the hotel wifi.
I remember some trips it worked and other it won't work. Gives me some type of error saying something like tivo can't or won't stream . . . 

I think this happened after an update.

Anyone else having this issue as it negates the reason for me recording shows and trying to access them from hotels.
When I first got the tivo this I thought was working flawlessly and then at some point they stopped me from viewing recorded shows???

Thx


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What platform? You may be limited by the hotel's wifi, or need to reset the app while at home. Or, move to downloading instead of streaming.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Unless a Hotel is blocking streaming, (unlikely) there is no difference streaming from a Hotel or anywhere else. The limiting factor being speed.

Did you mean to say you can't stream anywhere away from home or specifically from hotels. I had to reset (unplug) my streamer after the software update to my TIVO to get streaming out of home to work again. I also sometimes have to try two or three times to get a show to stream, but it does.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Nothing new. I've never had much luck with OOH streaming to hotels - TiVo stream solution just does not deal gracefully with poor networks or even slight network glitches. Instead I use Slingbox which is much more reilable, and now has the bonus where you can use SkipMode such that inferior trick play is no longer a big deal.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

thx for all the replies! Ya, i've given up trying. Doing a speed test at various hotels results from .500 to 500 mbps doesn't seem to matter. Its always hit or miss. sometimes it will stream but most other times it won't or it starts for a few minutes and then stop!

Its the message I get that bothers me. Ill take a screen shot next time. the messages says something like this service not available.

And this is a brand new tivo Pro.
Maybe thats the problem in that the mobile app is still reading my former tivo plus?

Had a slingbox. They lost me after they forced me pay $30 for the mobile app then they finally came out with an update and told owners of my model 2 years old at the time . . . that I would have to buy another model in order to run the new software.

Wrote slingbox off "forever" . . .


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah Ha . . . issue solved. wouldn't stream in hotel last week because a few weeks before I went away I had just replaced my plus with a pro.
Even though the plus is no longer connected to my home network (now back in the box it came in) the tivo mobile app was still showing two livingroom tivo's and reading the old plus. 

Reset the mobile app to read the new pro and all is good again.

Have to see if out of home streaming will allow me to view my recorded shows better with this latest software update.
Even on the old plus unit it was hit or miss but that is probably due to awful hotel wifi!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Expidia said:


> Ah Ha . . . issue solved. wouldn't stream in hotel last week because a few weeks before I went away I had just replaced my plus with a pro.
> Even though the plus is no longer connected to my home network (now back in the box it came in) the tivo mobile app was still showing two livingroom tivo's and reading the old plus.
> 
> Reset the mobile app to read the new pro and all is good again.
> ...


www.hotelwifitest.com

You can download their app as well.

Run test several times from hotel you are at to get it into database.

Much more accurate than rottenwifi.com as their European Hub/server has piss poor backbone to most USA Backbones.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

slighty off topic, but my preferred method for watching my Tivo in a hotel is using my slingbox and the slingbox app on an Amazon Fire TV which specifically lets you log into a hotels wifi using your room number / name which used to be a problem when trying to use hotel wifi


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

If I am going somewhere I have not stayed at previously (say like a new Hawaiian Resort) I've been known to call, ask to be connected to several rooms until I find someone in the room....Say I'm calling from maintenance about their report of a wifi problem - of course they will say they didn't report a problem.

I say someone must have messed up the room number and are they using WiFi. If they say they are connected, I ask if they can go to hotelwifitest.com and check the connection.

Never had someone refuse. They do. I ask them to run several times. Give me the numbers - and they also get logged into the site.

That way I have a good idea what to expect from the Hotel WiFi connection.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> If I am going somewhere I have not stayed at previously (say like a new Hawaiian Resort) I've been known to call, ask to be connected to several rooms until I find someone in the room....Say I'm calling from maintenance about their report of a wifi problem - of course they will say they didn't report a problem.
> 
> I say someone must have messed up the room number and are they using WiFi. If they say they are connected, I ask if they can go to hotelwifitest.com and check the connection.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it just be easier to just pay an extra $10 a day for their higher speed connection


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You need to give way more details. "it no longer works" is way too vague.

Heck, I can't download or stream _in my home_ or _at the gym_ most of the time (both with strong wifi, or over cellular).. I get tons and tons and tons of errors, the same 3 or 4 repeated over time, and I usually have to wait many minutes to try again... (which makes me infer that in many cases, the Tivo Stream has crashed or the two devices _inside the same box_ have lost connection with each other)..

IIRC, it's 0x10005, 0x103 errors that happen the most.. both streaming and downloading, but obviously if it's entirely downloaded beforehand (which takes many many many tries), then I can _USUALLY_ watch the show. I say USUALLY since even a "successful" download can result in a glitch giving the error saying something like "there was an unexpected error playing the program".. SOMETIMES I can manually skip past the glitched area and watch the rest.. sometimes I can't..

yes, I've talked to someone at tivo long ago, but they've done nothing about it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Expidia said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to just pay an extra $10 a day for their higher speed connection


I have yet to come across a hotel that charges extra for high speed internet if they have a free (or included) tier, though Hotels often include Wifi in their "resort" fee.

And bottom line, what does "high speed" actually mean? Only testing would tell.

As I always have access to 3 of the 4 major Wireless Networks with me at all times, if a hotel charged an extra $10 a day, for me, those wireless networks would probably be more economical and faster.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just at a hotel tonight with GOOD WiFI and the Stream was still useless for OOH. Dropped connection and could not start it again. Switched to Sling and it was perfect for remainder of my viewing - I don't know why I even bother trying Stream for OOH viewing anymore as it's most often a huge fail.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

moyekj said:


> Just at a hotel tonight with GOOD WiFI and the Stream was still useless for OOH. Dropped connection and could not start it again. Switched to Sling and it was perfect for remainder of my viewing - I don't know why I even bother trying Stream for OOH viewing anymore as it's most often a huge fail.


Good Wifi = ?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Good Wifi = ?


 Better than your typical crappy hotel WiFi that drops frequently and limits you to < 10 Mbps - I was getting about 40 Mbps down pretty consistently while testing the connection.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

moyekj said:


> Better than your typical crappy hotel WiFi that drops frequently and limits you to < 10 Mbps - I was getting about 40 Mbps down pretty consistently while testing the connection.


That's actually pretty extraordinary WiFi in a hotel as can be seen going through HotelWiFiTest.com

Many hotels throttle speed per client to single digits (or low double digits) to keep aholes from eating up all the bandwidth.


----------



## JackStraw (Oct 22, 2002)

I had some issues my last trip a few days ago. I was trying to stream while my TIVO at home was trying to record 5 shows at the same time on different channels. It must have caused some problems because I had partial recordings on several shows when I came home. This wasn't the case of the TIVO rebooting. It just stopped recording the show. I guess it's possible the cable signal went out but the recordings stopped at different times. I got the error message on my iPad TIVO streaming is not supported with this version of the software. This made no sense because the version was up to date. What's stranger is some of the shows were recorded in their entirety while a show on another channel at the same time ended with a partial recording. Sending the watch show command on the iPad must have cause some issues with the TIVO at home.


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

has anyone else had a problem using the app on the road and having issues with the recording/function at home? WOuld hate to have an issue at home as this is one of my wife's biggest issues with new tech( that she cant make it work).


----------

